# Ноты "Саратовские переборы" и "Чардаш Монти"



## DimaAkko (27 Фев 2013)

Здравствуйте аккордеонисты и баянисты ищу ноты:
1.Монти"Чардаш" в различных обработках для 3/4 
2.В.Кузнецов "Саратовские переборы" 
Отправлять на адрес 
[email protected]


----------



## ankasapon (1 Апр 2013)

КУЗНЕЦОВ САРАТОВСКИЕ ПЕРЕБОРЫ


----------



## diletant (1 Апр 2013)

http://eknigi.org/kultura/160467-populyarnye-obrabotki-narodnyx-melodij-dlya-bay
ana.html
Здесь на стр.44-48 Саратовские переборы.
Очень хороший сборник:"Популярные обработки народных
мелодий для баяна". Москва. Музыка.1989г


----------

